# British Texting While Driving PSA



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

All I can say is Holy ****


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 31, 2009)

Why can't they air this in the US...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 31, 2009)

lolwut

wow, i didnt know you could post gore on speedsolving.


----------



## V-te (Aug 31, 2009)

I am scarred for life. Lol. Mel Gibson on TV!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 31, 2009)

Double-You Tee Eff?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw this a while back flipping through the channels on the news. Then my grandma told me about and I was like yeah yeah yeah I won't text and drive... ha ha.


----------



## Pichu97 (Aug 31, 2009)

My god british t.v scares me now


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Why can't they air this in the US...



the media wouldnt allow it, it contains blood


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 31, 2009)

God those Brits scare me to death.


----------



## Edam (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think i've ever seen that on tv. seems a bit long, maybe more like the opening part to an episode of casualty. 

we've got a whole load of that sort of thing on tv though, all part of the 'Think!' campaign..


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.



Exactly.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2009)

This is so totally Brittish, our channels are full of powerful stuff like this that discourage texting while driving, drink driving, drunk driving, driving without a seatbelt. They are pretty shocking but we have so many morons in this country that insist on driving like hooligans that this sort of thing is the only hope of getting through to them.

There is one particularly bad one, which I can't find, which is often shown at the cinema. It shows a man who has killed a child while driving in various different situations and he always sees the dead child. Under his desk, by his bed, out the window etc. It's so very poignant.

I have known of too many people dying from driving related incidents, and that is why, if you have been in a car with me, you will have noticed that I am always terrified if you do anything remotely unsafe, even for a second!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.



Everybody.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 31, 2009)

If txting diverts concentration from driving, I hate to think how cubing affects your driving 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=151246&postcount=18


----------



## mazei (Aug 31, 2009)

This guy is totally nuts then.


----------



## panyan (Aug 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.



how about eating while driving? a nice Donner kebab whilst at the wheel - hows that for legal distractions


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2009)

If it was only going to be the driver of the car that was hurt by doing such stupid things, then fine, knock yourself out, make a replica of the Titanic out of matchsticks while cruising along the motorway, but when you have passengers you have to be a moron. There was recently a terrible case in the UK of a lorry driver who wiped out an entire family, including several kids and a newborn baby because he was on his phone.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> If it was only going to be the driver of the car that was hurt by doing such stupid things, then fine, knock yourself out, make a replica of the Titanic out of matchsticks while cruising along the motorway, but when you have passengers you have to be a moron. There was recently a terrible case in the UK of a lorry driver who wiped out an entire family, including several kids and a newborn baby because he was on his phone.



This happens all the time in my country sadly. Deaths are like a part of the news now. Even today I saw a car crash while coming home.


----------



## teller (Aug 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.




I wish it were that obvious. I have a teenager who is about to get her license and it scares the crap out of me. A car is as deadly as a gun.


----------



## brunson (Aug 31, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> They are pretty shocking but we have so many morons in this country that insist on driving like hooligans that this sort of thing is the only hope of getting through to them.


Rest assured that the UK does not have the market cornered on morons. 

I just wish natural selection worked a little faster.



teller said:


> A car is as deadly as a gun.


Maybe even deadlier since guns seem to engender a little more respect and caution from the people using them.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 31, 2009)

teller said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Who texts while driving? I can't think of a much worse idea.
> ...



I passed my test years ago now, and while I did drive for a couple of years, I am now just a bit out of practice, and to be honest frightened!

I know everyone mocks me for being a scardey-cat  but if there's one thing that can really be dangerous if you are feeling nervous, it's driving a car.

My parents also worried a lot when I started driving, and I had a terrible experience on the way home on my first evening driving solo. Two guys in separate cars were kind of trapping me and making me stop and start along a very long dangerous road. It was dark and I had no experience. I was so frightened, I actually went home crying! 

All you can do is make her aware of the risks, but then again it doesn't have to be the driver to make the mistake. That's what's so rubbish about car accidents.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 31, 2009)

brunson said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretty shocking but we have so many morons in this country that insist on driving like hooligans that this sort of thing is the only hope of getting through to them.
> ...



Again... Uhh whenever there's a wedding or some sort of a celebration, or if Turkey has won a football match, people start shooting guns and someone dies or gets injured. Forgive me for being such a crybaby though.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have my license yet, but I'm incredibly scared of even being a passenger in a car. And my guess would be that more people die in car accidents than in shootings, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Sep 1, 2009)

After seeing all of the "THINK" ads Britain clearly doesn't fcuk around.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 1, 2009)

brunson said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > A car is as deadly as a gun.
> ...



Agreed. In school hallways, I'm pretty reckless, I jump over people, randomly throw my books in the air, crash into people, knock them down (especially while solving 2 cubes in one hand), sprint, wall run...
In a car, I'm more cautious than the slowest old ladies.


----------

